# Blogs



## Xue Sheng

Are the Blogs all closed?
I was trying to post to my old blog and it looked like it was posting, but nothing was showing up


----------



## Xue Sheng

Same question. With the New layout of MT it appears the Blogs are gone, is this the case?


----------



## dascrow

We are in the process of upgrading the site.  Let me look into that now.


----------



## MadMartigan

dascrow said:


> We are in the process of upgrading the site. Let me look into that now.


Has there been any resolution figured out for this problem. It still appears that any blogs posted after the site update have not gone through. (Screen shot from today).


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

@dascrow and @John G


----------



## Xue Sheng

D Hall said:


> Has there been any resolution figured out for this problem. It still appears that any blogs posted after the site update have not gone through. (Screen shot from today).
> View attachment 27027



I currently have the exact same issue


----------



## John G

Strange, I can't even find where to list "moderated" blog entries.. I'll have to look into this.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

John G said:


> Strange, I can't even find where to list "moderated" blog entries.. I'll have to look into this.


Still occurring with new blogs. And I tried just now both to create a blog, and make a post/entry into my existing blog, with the same issue. Just as an fyi for your troubleshooting.


----------



## John G

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> Still occurring with new blogs. And I tried just now both to create a blog, and make a post/entry into my existing blog, with the same issue. Just as an fyi for your troubleshooting.


I believe I have this fixed, though I've never used the blogs system anywhere so this will be a learning experience.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

John G said:


> I believe I have this fixed, though I've never used the blogs system anywhere so this will be a learning experience.


I got notifications for each of my test blog posts that they've been approved. Don't know if they'll continue requiring approval or not though. Want me to create another one to check?


----------



## MadMartigan

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> I got notifications for each of my test blog posts that they've been approved. Don't know if they'll continue requiring approval or not though. Want me to create another one to check?


Mine has been approved now too. Just tried to comment on yours though and it looks like this.


----------



## Xue Sheng

just reposted a video and I got

*"This message is awaiting moderator approval, and is invisible to normal visitors."*

Now to wait and see how long that takes


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

@D Hall and @Xue Sheng, I now have the option to approve those posts, where before I didn't see anything. So should be that way from now on for all blog posts/comments I'm guessing.


----------



## MadMartigan

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> I now have the option to approve those posts, where before I didn't see anything. So should be that way from now on for all blog posts/comments I'm guessing.


Thanks. I don't suppose there's any likelihood of turning the approval off completely (in line with all the discussion threads)?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

D Hall said:


> Thanks. I don't suppose there's any likelihood of turning the approval off completely (in line with all the discussion threads)?


That's above my (non) pay grade. Not sure if this is intentional(spam and advertising/marketing posts can easily masquerade as blogs) or a blip in the backend workings.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> That's above my (non) pay grade. Not sure if this is intentional(spam and advertising/marketing posts can easily masquerade as blogs) or a blip in the backend workings.



Speaking as an IT Professional and an ex-web admin and one time admin of a professional message board...many many yeas ago......I don't blame you


----------



## John G

The submit comments to blogs without approval was not enabled, and it now is... The UBS blog add-on has about 9000 permissions to set across 9 different areas, it is very easy to miss stuff and very confusing. I wish it wasn't this cumbersome, my apologies.


----------



## MadMartigan

Thanks for working on and fixing it. So far, everything seems to be working.


----------

